# Champagne, lilac, and similar colors



## 9361

I would love to see some pics of dogs in these colors. How is this color achieved? Is it a diluted red or blue? What bloodlines do they run in? Thanks!


----------



## American_Pit13

Champagnes are basically a real light fawn. It is a red/blue mix dilute.


----------



## 9361

Thanks Holly! Pretty dogs.


----------



## Aidan

So both those dogs would be champagne?


----------



## American_Pit13

Aidan said:


> So both those dogs would be champagne?


All 3 are.


----------



## Chinadog

Meek is a blue fawn. ( I think I said that right)


----------



## piteazy

how do i post a photo of my pup on here i wanted to show him i was told he is blue fawn


----------



## American_Pit13

Do you have photobucket?


----------



## 9361

Chinadog said:


> Meek is a blue fawn. ( I think I said that right)


I love blue fawn too.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits

If you are looking for a champange I know a breeder who has one for a pet home  I'll go save the pic on photo bucket and post it on here


----------



## PrairieMoonPits

This is the female shes Champange


----------



## Kira&VJ

Hi,

I was hoping to get some opinions on what color my male pup VJ would be called. I get asked this at least once everytime I take them somewhere. His sibling Kira is blue and white, but he seems to be like mixed shade

Thanks for any info in advance


----------



## American_Pit13

He looks champagne in the car, but the darker pics he looks chocolate.. So it depends on which pics shows his natural color more.


----------



## reddoggy

I'd say red/brown, from the darker pix.... could just be my laptop though.


----------



## Chinadog

champagne...


----------



## Chinadog

PrairieMoonPits said:


> This is the female shes Champange


HOLY CRAP he's cute!


----------



## Hinshaw Pits

*Hinshaw Littermates Both Champagne*

​*Hinshaw's Maverick (Champagne / Brindle)*

http://i776.photobucket.com/albums/yy44/wwwhinshawpitscom/IMG_1061-1.jpg

*Hinshaw's Mckenzie (Champagne)​*
http://i776.photobucket.com/albums/yy44/wwwhinshawpitscom/kenzsasspay183.jpg


----------



## 9361

OMG is that a whole tennis ball in his mouth? LOL


----------



## Black Rabbit

Hinshaw Pits said:


> ​*Hinshaw's Maverick (Champagne / Brindle)*
> 
> http://i776.photobucket.com/albums/yy44/wwwhinshawpitscom/IMG_1061-1.jpg
> 
> *Hinshaw's Mckenzie (Champagne)​*
> http://i776.photobucket.com/albums/yy44/wwwhinshawpitscom/kenzsasspay183.jpg


Beautiful how big are they, they look huge.


----------



## NinaThePitbull

*Bailey?*



american_pit13 said:


> Champagnes are basically a real light fawn. It is a red/blue mix dilute.


would you describe Bailey ( as in performances new baby Champagne?


----------



## Black Rabbit

I think Baily is a blue fawn, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## intensive

*!!*



Hinshaw Pits said:


> ​*Hinshaw's Maverick (Champagne / Brindle)*
> 
> http://i776.photobucket.com/albums/yy44/wwwhinshawpitscom/IMG_1061-1.jpg
> 
> *Hinshaw's Mckenzie (Champagne)​*
> http://i776.photobucket.com/albums/yy44/wwwhinshawpitscom/kenzsasspay183.jpg


dude those dogs are very muscular, man thats amazing, he can hide a whole tennis ball:clap:


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

There are some very nice looking dogs in this color, but I am not a fan of overly dilute, washed out colors, JMO.

I'd be very careful with dogs who put the whole ball in their mouth like that, my friends rottie actually swallowed a tennis ball when playing and choked to death


----------



## Bethb2007

Most of the lilacs and champagnes I have seen are super dilute. It often times comes from people breeding blue to blue, and sometimes red, so much, the nose looses even more pigment. Many puppy millers use the term champagne, to sell pups. 
I personally think those colors are less desirable than any color, as linebreeding dilute colors in the first place is just asking for skin and health problems. It is not a rare or precious color, just a sign of people ignoring the importance of pigment. People who know what they are doing do not breed blue to blue for generations, they cross in dark colors such as black, brindle and black nose reds to keep the pigment/dark eye coloring.
The color champagne and term lilac only popped up in the last decade with our breed, when people started overbreeding blues, and then crossing in rednose too. 

"In this particular post I am not talking about proper bred rednoses, so don't get offended."


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

Bethb2007 said:


> Most of the lilacs and champagnes I have seen are super dilute. It often times comes from people breeding blue to blue, and sometimes red, so much, the nose looses even more pigment. Many puppy millers use the term champagne, to sell pups.
> I personally think those colors are less desirable than any color, as linebreeding dilute colors in the first place is just asking for skin and health problems. It is not a rare or precious color, just a sign of people ignoring the importance of pigment. People who know what they are doing do not breed blue to blue for generations, they cross in dark colors such as black, brindle and black nose reds to keep the pigment/dark eye coloring.
> The color champagne and term lilac only popped up in the last decade with our breed, when people started overbreeding blues, and then crossing in rednose too.
> 
> "In this particular post I am not talking about proper bred rednoses, so don't get offended."


That is exactly why I'm not a fan of this type of color. Good post.
Like I said there are some good looking dogs out there who happen to be that color, (I don't judge a dog on it's color but the overall dog; however, it is just not my preference)


----------



## MetalGirl30

He looks to be a champagne....


----------



## American_Pit13

Bethb2007 said:


> Most of the lilacs and champagnes I have seen are super dilute. It often times comes from people breeding blue to blue, and sometimes red, so much, the nose looses even more pigment. Many puppy millers use the term champagne, to sell pups.
> I personally think those colors are less desirable than any color, as linebreeding dilute colors in the first place is just asking for skin and health problems. It is not a rare or precious color, just a sign of people ignoring the importance of pigment. People who know what they are doing do not breed blue to blue for generations, they cross in dark colors such as black, brindle and black nose reds to keep the pigment/dark eye coloring.
> The color champagne and term lilac only popped up in the last decade with our breed, when people started overbreeding blues, and then crossing in rednose too.
> 
> "In this particular post I am not talking about proper bred rednoses, so don't get offended."


:goodpost::goodpost:

Many people do not realize it is just a dilute. The mother to my "champagne" is black. The parents of my champagne male are brown and red/rednose.

It is a color that can just "pop" up in litters, but many are breeding to get the color in specific and often you will end up with fur issues in those dogs.

That is one main reason that champagnes are becoming more common however dogs bred to standard that are champagne are not common.


----------



## American_Pit13

NinaThePitbull said:


> would you describe Bailey ( as in performances new baby Champagne?


The dog that came from OFK? From what I remember seeing of her she is blue.


----------



## 9361

Yeah I have noticed the prominence of the color in more bully type dogs. I love Holly's bumble bee.. and another dog the first I saw that was called champagne. She was on another forum. She was more standard.. I believe her bloodlines were york. I went the the york kennel site and wasn't as impressed with the dogs there as I was with this one particular dog from their kennel...


----------



## performanceknls

NinaThePitbull said:


> would you describe Bailey ( as in performances new baby Champagne?


Are you talking about my new dog Bailey from OFK? She is blue and white


----------



## American_Pit13

Shes Got Heart said:


> Yeah I have noticed the prominence of the color in more bully type dogs. .


Yep thats where you most often find it.


----------



## 9361

It's nice to see it on a dog like Bumblebee.  She is a "rare" find.


----------



## Guess

Don't mean to revive an old thread, but this is by far my favourite colour - in all breeds!! 

I have two chocolate diluted Chi's, have owned an isabella Dobe, and one day I wouldn't mind having a "champagne" or whatever the proper APBT term for the colour is, one day! :3


----------



## Sadie

*Lilac Color Explained*
This color is a variation of "d" genes that dilute black to blue, and in this case Lilac. Most times it is in combination with the "b" gene. Because Lilac colored dogs carry a double dose of "d" they are true dilutes. Lilac color is noticeably different than your typical blue. The coat will have a chocolate/brownish tint in combination with blue. Lilac dogs are born this color unlike blue fawn pups who typically lose the blue overtones of their coat as they mature, keep their lilac color. Lilac dogs have a self-colored nose that has the look of light (lavender) or dark (purple). It is a lighter/more washed out color than a blue dog's nose just as the coat color is. 
NOTE: when these dogs are color DNA'd, you will see the double dose combination of dilute "dd" AND most of the time at least one little "b", sometimes two. In rare cases there is no little b present. Lilac ALWAYS carries two little d's (dd) and either none, one, or two little b's. Note: there are 4 different shades of Lilac from light to darker.

*Blue Gene Explained*
What most people call the "Blue Gene" is actually a "Dilute Gene". This means that the gene Dilutes the original color. Blue dogs are no more than a black dog that has been diluted in color. If you imagine mixing a little bit of white paint into black paint, you will get a dark charcoal color. Mix a little more white & get the nice slate gray color that most people refer to as blue. In the Scientific Color Spectrum this dilution can have hundreds of different shades from the "dark charcoal" to "white" with a blue base. Yes, there is such a thing a a Blue White dog commonly referred to as a "Platinum". This is also how we get the Lilac color.

*Blue Tri*

Diluted Black-
Blue & White with the Tan Pointed Pattern. This is the True Slate Gray Color that should be designated BLUE. The nose, eyeliner, and pads should be self colored(color of the hair). The eyes are often light gold, green, blue, or gray. According to geneticists, the charcoal color is genetically blue as well, and is discernable when the dog is against anything True Black or a black dog. The charcoal color also shines through when in the sun and is typically has a darker streak down the back.

*Lilac- Tri*

Lilac & White with the Tan Pointed Pattern. This is a True Lilac Color that should be evident. The nose, eyeliner, and pads should be self colored(color of the Lilac hair). The nose leather can be light or dark purple, not gray blue as in most blue dogs, yet not brown as in chocos. The eyes are often light gold, green, blue, or gray. According to geneticists, the Lilac color is genetically blue as well, and is discernable by the Purple Hue of the hair. The Lilac color also shines through when in the sun. In this photo, you can see the difference between the Lilac hair & the tan points. Some would say that this is no more than a chocolate color, but as you can see in this photo, the Lilac hair is quite a different color than this pups chocolate Mom underneath him.


----------



## Jester09

Wait... So Jester's color looks like the champagne/brindle on here. Just a little darker than the champagne. But his nose and around his eyes are black. I've heard him referred to as "buckskin", much like the horses color. Is this an actual color variation for APBT's? Or is he actually some form of this "champagne"?


----------



## 9361

nice post sadie


----------



## william williamson

does the champagne come in long stem crystal?


----------



## b.austin

according to Pitbull and Amstaff Page my dog is a champagne red nose... but according to most people on here he's just a light tan or something.. i was looking for more opinions..


----------



## b.austin

Pitbull and Amstaff Page this page helps but idk if it's completely correct. i've seen a lot of people on here contradict it


----------



## fishinrob

That page is just some half assed website that someone threw together. Looks light tan to me.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

b.austin said:


> according to Pitbull and Amstaff Page my dog is a champagne red nose... but according to most people on here he's just a light tan or something.. i was looking for more opinions..


Honestly, since there are mistakes on that page & they use picts of dogs that I wonder if they even have permission to use, I wouldn't use it as a reference. Your dog is adorable and definitely NOT champagne. If you download the litter registration form off the ADBA site they have detailed descriptions of colors. I have a thread call color charts which you may also find useful.


----------



## b.austin

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Honestly, since there are mistakes on that page & they use picts of dogs that I wonder if they even have permission to use, I wouldn't use it as a reference. Your dog is adorable and definitely NOT champagne. If you download the litter registration form off the ADBA site they have detailed descriptions of colors. I have a thread call color charts which you may also find useful.


lol thanks i went to the ADBA site before and saw the color chart but the pics were small and had poor color. they need some better quality pics put up. i couldn't find the puppy chart when i looked but i'll have to try again. he also has a chocolate muzzle. it's darker than it looks in the pic. i know my other one is a red red nose. she has hints of red and yellow both in her fur. almooost a tri color look.. but mostly red


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

b.austin said:


> lol thanks i went to the ADBA site before and saw the color chart but the pics were small and had poor color. they need some better quality pics put up. i couldn't find the puppy chart when i looked but i'll have to try again. he also has a chocolate muzzle. it's darker than it looks in the pic. i know my other one is a red red nose. she has hints of red and yellow both in her fur. almooost a tri color look.. but mostly red


The litter registration form itself has it explained in words not pictures which tends to confuse people less and clear up the accepted names for color. Also on the regular color chart if you click the picts it gives you the larger version with an explanation of the color. Hope that helps.


----------



## Kenaii

b.austin said:


> Pitbull and Amstaff Page this page helps but idk if it's completely correct. i've seen a lot of people on here contradict it


Whoever made that site knows nothing about the REAL APBT. Most of the dogs didn't even look like APBTs to me. They kept saying crap about "SUPER RARE!!!1!" Colors and they even tried to pass Merle off as a legitimate APBT coat color. Your dog is a Light Red/Red Nose, not champagne.


----------



## b.austin

he just doesn't have any red to him at all. i mean yeah the nose but he's yellow with a chocolate looking muzzle.. i posted on another thread just a min ago saying the ADBA color descriptions say to call yellow or blonde, buckskin.. but i thought buckskin had to have a black mask


----------



## fishinrob

Go to this site and look at his cream colored Red Nose. Pretty much what you have. Now that I look at it, your's isn't as creamy as his. Your's is more buckskin. His actually may be a red dilute.

Bryant's Wild Ginger - Female Cream Colored Red Nose American Pit Bull Terrier


----------



## fishinrob

In the grand scheme of things, does it really matter that much? When people see your dog they can see he's tan with a red nose. He's just not a fancy boy Champagne But hell, you can tell him that he is if you want.


----------



## b.austin

fishinrob said:


> In the grand scheme of things, does it really matter that much? When people see your dog they can see he's tan with a red nose. He's just not a fancy boy Champagne But hell, you can tell him that he is if you want.


true true  and i think my baby boy is prettier than that one but don't we all think ours is the best pittie in the world? lol


----------



## Old_Blood

Your dog (b.Austin) is buckskin red nose.

Buckskin dogs may or may not have a mask. At any rate a red nose dog can't have a BLACK mask. If a buckskin red nose dog had a mask it would be chocolate / liver brown color.


----------



## SMiGGs




----------

